# Best tshirt printing service - quality wise - UK



## funkedup

Ok hi guys - I need to find a really top quality Tshirt printing service. First off I'm based in UK.

I'm doing a Tshirt for my g/f.

I want it to have a logo in the middle of the tshirt on the front on the chest - 

And also some writing on the back.

I want it to look really hot, good quality. Not like transfer style which wears off.

Can anyone recommend a really top one?


----------



## Jasonda

Try spreadshirt.co.uk


----------



## Rodney

> I want it to look really hot, good quality. Not like transfer style which wears off.


If you want to just get one t-shirt, it's going to be a transfer.

The key is that not all transfers are created equal. Not all transfers wear off and not all transfers will look or feel like an "iron on". 

Like Jasonda, I would say that Spreadshirt.net is your best choice for the style of graphic you're looking for as a "one off":
Spreadshirt - Design, Buy and Sell Custom T-shirts, Caps, Mugs, Jackets and More : Spreadshirt (en)


----------



## funkedup

REally appreciate your help guys on this forum - especially you Rodney, you always han an answer! Really appreciated - I will definetely like to be more part of this community.

I'm setting a few things up - design wise - will keep you guys updated

Is Tshirt countdown yours Rod?


----------



## Rodney

> Is Tshirt countdown yours Rod?


yessir  .


----------



## MotowearUSA

Rodney said:


> If you want to just get one t-shirt, it's going to be a transfer.


Hey....don't forget DTG!


----------



## Rodney

> Hey....don't forget DTG!


I didn't forget you DTG guys, Bill  Just for what he needed (type of graphic), I thought that a transfer would be best. 

A good quality DTG print might also work though.

Plus I didn't know of any online DTG printing services in the UK that I could direct him to.


----------



## MotowearUSA

OOPS! Sorry about that Rodney! That wasn't intended to be a sales pitch as much as a comment on the "global marketplace". I just had someone ask me to quote shipping to the UK earlier tonight so that's where the shipping comment came from!


----------



## funkedup

Would someone be willing to convert my Adobe Photoshop PSd file of my logo - which is a shape into an illustrator file?

---

Also for the back - I am using a font - 

How shall I set that up so it prints out right on the Tshirt? I have to write the text out in Photoshop/Illustrator? Save it as a...?

How big should it be in size? In dpi?

Thnx


----------



## Rodney

> Would someone be willing to convert my Adobe Photoshop PSd file of my logo - which is a shape into an illustrator file?


There are services that will do this for you. They charge a small fee, but they can do good work. Places like vectordoctor.com and artworksource.com. You just upload your graphic and then they will send you back a vector file.



> How shall I set that up so it prints out right on the Tshirt? I have to write the text out in Photoshop/Illustrator? Save it as a...?


You would write out the text in illustrator or photoshop. If you do it in illustrator, the DPI doesn't matter since it will be a vector, you could save it as an EPS file with the fonts converted to paths/lines.

If you did it in photoshop, you would want it about 300dpi at the size you want it printed. So can select the size of the graphic when you create the new file. You could save it as a PSD, TIF or as a PNG and then if you needed it to be vector, you could convert it in illustrator or send it to a vector conversion service like vectordoctor.com or artworksource.com


----------



## funkedup

SS is **** - 

Offset printing runs out after 3 months


----------



## Rodney

> SS is **** -
> 
> Offset printing runs out after 3 months


I wonder what printing method they are calling "offset printing". I haven't heard that used in connection with t-shirts.

However, spreadshirt's other printing methods (flock, flex...used with single color designs) are great quality.


----------



## rustymarc

offset printing is the sort of printing process used to do large scale commercial print runs for books and magazines, from memory. the reason for the 50+ rule is that you ahve to use massive sheets with the machines, but the print quality is far beyond any other bog standard commercial or home printer based transfer if they're using a plate based system (i wouldn't be able to comment gron their machine).

the process has POTENTIAL to be good, from my limited knowledge of the process. i can imagine that i would be far beyond your average heat transfered shirt (ie...bog ****e)...i'd want to see the results first though. it'd be worth it to buy a sample offset shirt from them before you give it a whirl. the 3 month limit on designs is most likely because they can't have massive half cut printed sheets lying around indefinately.


----------



## thiswayinc.

im still a little confused my self because you see i am in the "offset" printing biz i do it day in and day out and your right it is used for large count paper jobs ie:books, mags, and posters. they are all paper products though and i think that if the man him self Rodney isnt too clear on the subject then i think we all need a little lesson in t-shirt "offset" printing


----------



## baumanb

offset printing for T-shirts = "litho transfers" is better english translation of german "offset transfer"
Image is printed on release paper with alcohol based offset inks. Followed by special plastisol white ink which screenprinted to cover all design and enable transfer with heat press. This is simplified description of offset printing on/for T-shirts


----------

